# Best apples for hard cider



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

So, I'm new to home brewing. only done one batch of cider. It turned out good, (I like it at least) but was wondering what is the best apples for cider and how much of a difference does it make? Me personally I love the taste of McIntosh apples, but does it make good cider? I bought the cider from a local orchard, fresh squezed and it was a combination, mostly Jonathan. I wasn't impressed with the stuff. So, would I have to mix and match apples and would apple juice taste the same after fermenting? I'd appreciate some different recipes if anyone has them. I noticed someone has some German recipes.?
thanks


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

According to cider mills up here they combine as many different varieties of apples as possible, one said no less than eight. Mixing both tart and sweet varieties together.

You can use apple juice as long as it is %100 pure with no additives. 

Here is the basic recipe I use plus I add honey. http://www.leeners.com/cider.html

White Labs English Cider yeast works well, leaves more of the cider flavor, Champaign yeast is another good choice, dryer and more like white wine.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Okay...I've got to give this a try. We've got a boat trip planned on Indian River in late July. This would be a nice beverage in the hot sun on the lake...especially for the ladies. Of course the operater of the watercraft would not be drinking.


----------

